

On Being a Startup at Launch conference - slaven
http://www.paperlabs.com/2012/03/launch-conference/

======
thesash
One thing to add to the list: Alltuition (Mint for Financial Aid) has enormous
disruptive potential and a very polished UI.

<https://www.alltuition.com/>

~~~
slaven
I didn't get a chance to talk to them but they did really well, and won a
category if I remember?

------
alain94040
One of my favorites: Minbox. Finally, someone who thinks that the way the
inbox works doesn't make sense.

~~~
slaven
I would _love_ to get a beta invite for Minbox

------
mayerzahid
It was a great event & had some very interesting startups

